# BBB



## wittdog (Jul 7, 2006)

Here are some pics of today’s overnight cook. I used 3 small pieces of cherry and 2 pieces of hickory and am using lump. There is a brisket on the bottom rack, and the missus picked up the butt that I guess the hack and pack split in half?  #-o The ham hocks I’m going to put in some pinto beans I’m making tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

That wind break looks heavy duty enough to stand up to the winds over here on the river! Good job!!  =D>


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 7, 2006)

Looks great Dog!!!! =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## wittdog (Jul 7, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> That wind break looks heavy duty enough to stand up to the winds over here on the river! Good job!!  =D>


It's nice to have, I finally had a chance to build it...I think I'm going to need it come winter time.


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 7, 2006)

Looks good so far. I have the judge doing a few briskets tonight. Ill post pics later.

Chris


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 7, 2006)

I could have used one of those yesterday.      Looks good so far Wittdog.


----------



## jap1148 (Jul 7, 2006)

*nice*

Witt- Everything looks great as usual....the ham hocks in pinto beans????? That sounds awesome!  Think it's time we got together again...JP has been a little busy to smoke anything and (believe it or not) haven't had anything smoked since last week    Maybe D can cook up some dogs for us


----------



## wittdog (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: nice*



			
				lola1133 said:
			
		

> Witt- Everything looks great as usual....the ham hocks in pinto beans????? That sounds awesome!  Think it's time we got together again...JP has been a little busy to smoke anything and (believe it or not) haven't had anything smoked since last week    Maybe D can cook up some dogs for us


lola as we were sitting outside I was thinking that this would have been a good night to get together with the Pens....Are we on for a couple of weeks from now when the children go to Cleveland? You mean you didn't have enought stuff smoked last week? Tell that hubby he's slacking. At least he could make a batch of ABT's or smoke some hotdogs. D can't wait to cook on his grill again......
Cliff time to make a wind break.
Brian J I got the idea from seeing a pic of yours.
Chris can't wait to see the pics of the beef come Judgement time.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 7, 2006)

I decided to flip the brisket ½ thru the cook here are some pics from the about  ½ way point.
Butt



Brisket before being flipped



Brisket after flipping


----------



## john pen (Jul 8, 2006)

Nice to see your finally getting some use out of that thing...good lookin' grub !


----------



## wittdog (Jul 8, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> so how'd they come out?


They are resting now. The missus didn't take pics when she pulled them off this morning. #-o I'll get pics when we pull and slice for lunch.
John the WSM has seen a fair amount of use as of late.....


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 8, 2006)

Dog, you just got me in trouble at work.  I was looking at those BEUTIFUL pics and my Batalian Chief saw them and now wants me to do a cook here at work.  Thanks amigo for sharing.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 8, 2006)

Brisket uncut



Slicing the Brisket









Pork and Pinto Beans with Hamhocks and Burnt Ends…



Bill a cook at work sounds great for morale.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh yeah, babe!  =P~  =P~ No offense, but, them beans look alot like southern beans!  =P~  =P~


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 8, 2006)

Looks good witt! =D>


----------



## wittdog (Jul 8, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, babe!  =P~  =P~ No offense, but, them beans look alot like southern beans!  =P~  =P~


Those beans are a nice change of pace from the typical ones.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 8, 2006)

That looks great Witt.  Real gooooood. :!:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh man that looks goooooooooooood.  Share the recipie for those beans with us [-o< .


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 9, 2006)

What brian said.
 =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 9, 2006)

Now that is a fine looking hunk'o' beef there Dog =P~  =P~


----------



## wittdog (Jul 9, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Oh man that looks goooooooooooood.  Share the recipie for those beans with us [-o< .


Bill the bean recipe is real simple...1 bag of pinto bean(soaked overnight) ,2cups of chopped onions, 2 fresh smoked ham hocks, 1/4 cup of chili powder, and salt and pepper to taste. And water to cover the beans.  Put everyting in a pot and cook the beans until tender. Adding water as needed. I added some of the brisket when it was done cooking. There are other varitations on this recipe that call for Worch,ground mustard ect. but I liked the plain and simple recipe this time.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jul 9, 2006)

Now THAT is what I call...good eats! =D>  =D>


----------



## Wittdogs B (Jul 9, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> brian j said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry guys; still getting used to the whole food porn thing.  Although I don't question the taking of pictures, it is still not an automatic response to bbq for me... I'll keep working on it.

(i'm too busy trying not to screw up his overnight cook by doing something like, oh, tossing it in the fridge!)


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks for the bean recipe.  I will be giving that a try this fall/winter.  LOVE beans in the winter.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 10, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the bean recipe.  I will be giving that a try this fall/winter.  LOVE beans in the winter.


Bill there are a couple of variations on the recipe I will post them when I have time. Any chance of you sharing your world famous bean recipe........ [-o<


----------

